# Off-Topic >  Black Powder & Bows

## jdurand

We shook hands with a buyer for our California house, will sign all the papers next week.

Closed our business here, won't have a new one until we can get to our new place.

So, in getting rid of things, any black powder or bow/crossbow fans here in the USA that would like to increase your collection? If so send me a PM.

Also have one bang stick that requires a registered sale. More info by PM out of the public space.

----------

